# Wacom pen pressure not working?



## Digiteyez (Sep 2, 2020)

I am using a Wacom Intuos pro tablet, windows pc, lightroom classic and cloud, and my tablet pen pressure is missing.
It does not work in photoshop, and lightroom. I have unchecked windows ink,  included the ps config text for stylus 0, but it is not working.
Been told I have to roll back to previous photoshop version, and wait for a fix to be released.
Does this apply to lightroom too? Ant comments appreciated.


----------



## happycranker (Sep 4, 2020)

Personally I would remove, then re-install the Wacom driver first, as the problem lies with all the apps you have tried.


----------



## Digiteyez (Sep 4, 2020)

Was the first thing I did, nothing works..... anybody else suffers that problem of no pressure with wacom pen in lightroom?


----------



## ST-EOS (Sep 7, 2020)

You aren't alone with this issue I had this on a PC running Windows10, lots of others have raised the issue in Adobe forums etc. 
I overcame the issue by downloading the correct (for my Intuos4) and latest driver/installation file from Wacom but only saved the file. 
I then uninstalled the tablet and all of the associated bits and bobs!
Disconnected the tablet from the USB port. Then ran the latest Wacom installation file that I'd previously saved. Then I reconnected the tablet. 
In the Wacom properties I unchecked Windows Ink for Lightroom but checked it for Photoshop. 
Prior to going through the above steps Windows10 was adamant that the driver was up to date !
IHTH good luck.


Sent from somewhere in Gods County using Tapatalk


----------

